# Alice in Wonderland "Eat Me" Cupcake Skewers



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 2nd Tutorial- Still small 









This is the Equipment Needed-
-Double Sided Sticky Tape
-Scissors (Although Guillotine is quicker)
-Cocktail Sticks
-The Tags









1) Cut up the Tags -







2) Cut a small bit of double sided sticky tape to just over half the size
3) Place the Cocktail stick in the center of the Tag, making sure it sticks to the tape. 
4) Fold it over, lining it up
5) Stick in a cupcake and enjoy!

Extras!









You could make them smaller of bigger to suit the size of cupcake, whether Muffin or Petite.
I slightly colored some of my pink, you could do this with everyone, make them all different colors


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

So simple and yet it is a finishing touch. Very nice.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you, I'm a stickler for detail


----------



## ghostuponthefloor (Aug 19, 2009)

I love these- great job!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

